# Why become a paramedic?



## 2nd2nun (Mar 22, 2010)

What makes one decide to go farther and become a Paramedic? What is it that drives you?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 22, 2010)

Because I feel that EMT-B is wholly inadequate to provide prehospital care. Hell, I feel paramedic is not adequate to provide complete prehospital care.

That and the pay raise would be nice too


----------



## 2nd2nun (Mar 22, 2010)

*I Agree*

Where I work, we have double basic trucks and being sent out on a call that should have been handled by a paramedic is frustrating.  You want to do more but can't.  Thank you for responding.


----------



## KillTank (Mar 24, 2010)

2nd2nun said:


> What makes one decide to go farther and become a Paramedic? What is it that drives you?



I want to be a medic mostly for the cardiology and extra skills. Basic was ok but I wanted to start lines, push some drugs and shove ET tubes in people. Now I can't wait till I start class for my medic so I can better assist and treat my patient and have the knowledge to do so.


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 25, 2010)

because 8 years later working up the ranks from just basic first aid at the age of 13 to emt now at 21... it would be rude to stop now haha

but in all seriousness its something ive a great interest in and i want to be able to help my patients better and further my skills for my own self


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 25, 2010)

The flashy red patch.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 26, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> because 8 years later working up the ranks from just basic first aid at the age of 13 to emt now at 21... it would be rude to stop now haha
> 
> but in all seriousness its something ive a great interest in and i want to be able to help my patients better and further my skills for my own self



haha yea same here. 16 I had first aid, 18 I was a first responder, 21 I was an EMT-B, 23 I was an EMT-I and 25 I was a Paramedic. I guess if you look at it that way with all the time it took me, I should be a doctor eh? oh well... The patch is pretty cool as stated


----------



## Martyn (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, this is a classic. Been in class for two weeks now (EMT then onto Paramedic, 18 months total). We were being signed off on how to change an oxygen cylinder and one of my classmates was struggling to get the regulator off. Our instructor shook his head and asked her 'Why are you here? Why do you want to do this course?' Her answer was 'Because I thought it would be easy'

Go figure, we don't think she will be with us for long. Also she turned up yesterday for CPR training (admittedly an extra curricular day) wearing a long pleated pink and blue frilly type of flowing skirt...her days are numbered!!!


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 26, 2010)

Martyn said:


> OK, this is a classic. Been in class for two weeks now (EMT then onto Paramedic, 18 months total). We were being signed off on how to change an oxygen cylinder and one of my classmates was struggling to get the regulator off. Our instructor shook his head and asked her 'Why are you here? Why do you want to do this course?' Her answer was 'Because I thought it would be easy'
> 
> Go figure, we don't think she will be with us for long. Also she turned up yesterday for CPR training (admittedly an extra curricular day) wearing a long pleated pink and blue frilly type of flowing skirt...her days are numbered!!!



maybe she wants to work on barbies ambulance or is looking for her MRS degree?


----------



## atropine (Mar 26, 2010)

Cold hard cash is the main reeason and the 20 days off isn't bad either.


----------



## emt_irl (Mar 26, 2010)

schulz said:


> haha yea same here. 16 I had first aid, 18 I was a first responder, 21 I was an EMT-B, 23 I was an EMT-I and 25 I was a Paramedic. I guess if you look at it that way with all the time it took me, I should be a doctor eh? oh well... The patch is pretty cool as stated



ok so ive about 4 years to catch up on you 

i actually applied for a place on a paramedic class last week. 2 years full time course from start to final days of exams, will have to cross the border though and leave the country:sad:  hopefully i get on it and i can move home after i finsih the course


----------



## RALS504 (Apr 3, 2010)

So I never have to never have to explain what an EMT is when asked what I do for a living. Now I say paramedic and people go, oh that is great!


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 3, 2010)

Pretty much what all of you guys said.

... and here ALS is known as "Intensive Care Paramedic" and that just sounds way too flash not to want


----------



## Hal9000 (Apr 3, 2010)

Interestingly, I don't foresee myself getting a paramedic degree anytime soon.  It was once my goal, but now I've moved on to pursuing BSN, ICU, and eventually CRNA, so much of my time is spent with-you guessed it-a CRNA.  

I decided to switch for many reasons, but primarily to have a higher role in patient care.  Also, the university I was attending dropped its 2-semester A&P requirement in favor of a 1-semester "pre-A&P" course, which was done simply to make more money.  

Currently I'm quite close to having multiple majors, but I doubt I will ever return to pursue an AAS/AS degree in paramedicine.  I believe that the CRNA profession is fairly respectable, and I wouldn't mind eventually being a rural anesthesia provider.  

Still have my EMT, of course.


----------



## Bluestar (Apr 3, 2010)

KillTank said:


> I want to be a medic mostly for the cardiology and extra skills. Basic was ok but I wanted to start lines, push some drugs and shove ET tubes in people. Now I can't wait till I start class for my medic so I can better assist and treat my patient and have the knowledge to do so.





If your reason to become a medic is so you can start lines, push drugs, and shove tubes in peoples throats then you might need to rethink this a little.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 3, 2010)

Bluestar said:


> If your reason to become a medic is so you can start lines, push drugs, and shove tubes in peoples throats then you might need to rethink this a little.



/me thinks you read it wrong.

He's an I, which means he already can "start lines, push drugs, and shove tubes".

He stated he wants to be a medic so he can better help.


----------



## rhan101277 (Apr 3, 2010)

Knowing when you need drugs and when you don't is a good trait of a knowledgeable paramedic.

Also knowing when to just leave the patient alone.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 3, 2010)

Because as a paramedic I will be able to provide more complete care to my patient... I will have all the tools available to me prehospital to actually make a potential difference in patient outcome.  No longer will I have to call somebody to come save me if my patient is in critical or deteriorating condition... I will be able to do everything for them that anybody could do for them prehospital.

Plus the pay raise, more days off, and fewer transports help too.

Oh, and chicks dig paramedics.


----------



## MidwestFF (Apr 3, 2010)

EMT = Ambulance driver with lots of Liability and little they are allowed to do.

Paramedic = The training and skills to manage liability and hopefully help some patients along the way.

I'm sorry when I do get my license I would at least like for it to be something I did should the worst happen and I loose my license, not something someone else did or did not do.


----------



## RESQ-ME (Apr 3, 2010)

*Just thinking....*

If your looking for good money with a very needed job - go into nursing! There is a shortage out there and the money is much better than an EMT or Paramedic paycheck. Hell, I'm a teacher making $60,000 a year and there are nurses exeeding my paycheck. I'm a volunteer EMT in PA and the medics and Emt's here get paid crap. I just figure that with all the experience EMT's and Medic's that need more $$$$ try nursing or be a PA. I laughed at the reply about how the medic patch is cool. My thought, for some decent pay upgrade yourself and your skills. Just my thought.....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 3, 2010)

2nd2nun said:


> What makes one decide to go farther and become a Paramedic? What is it that drives you?


Ego.


----------



## Hal9000 (Apr 3, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> ego.



m.i.c.e.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 4, 2010)

*I also dropped paramedic aspirations after I was an EMT*

Having been a firefighter and knowing at that time paramedic slots were virtually all fire dept., I knew my chances of staying for the rest of my working career were limited, and for advancement very limited. I knew I would be able to "swing from ropes" for only so long, then where would I be?
Nursing has been psychically often unrewarding gig, but it has gotten me where I was headed. I was also able to enrich my experience by working where I could exercise some autonomy.


----------



## Needles17 (Apr 4, 2010)

The first time you pull up to a scene and the family or pt looks at you funny because you say "I need to call an ALS unit for you"  you will understand why becoming a paramedic is the way to go.  Especially if your pt is in cardiac arrest.


----------



## abuan (Apr 6, 2010)

like someone mentioned earlier, i'm doing it for the cool patch. hahahahaha






but in all honesty, being in charge of medical scenes and cardiology are the biggest reasons for me.


----------



## canuck_downunder05 (Apr 11, 2010)

RESQ-ME said:


> If your looking for good money with a very needed job - go into nursing! There is a shortage out there and the money is much better than an EMT or Paramedic paycheck. Hell, I'm a teacher making $60,000 a year and there are nurses exeeding my paycheck. I'm a volunteer EMT in PA and the medics and Emt's here get paid crap. I just figure that with all the experience EMT's and Medic's that need more $$$$ try nursing or be a PA. I laughed at the reply about how the medic patch is cool. My thought, for some decent pay upgrade yourself and your skills. Just my thought.....



I agree. I've been an industrial medic for 5 years now, looking to get into ground in a year after another year of travelling. From the viewpoints of the paramedics I have been working with, mostly washed up guys, been doing it for years, tired of the same ol and doing it for crappy wages, I've kinda been turned off moving onto paramedics. :mellow: So I've also kinda figured when I get home, I will work ground for a few years until I'm bored and then consider nursing. I am the type of person that wants to do more, I know I will want to push drugs and intubate and do all sorts of ALS stuff while the adrenaline rush is kicking, but the cost to do the course and then the crappy wages after is kind of a turn off. Our healthcare system needs to improve and our Ambulance Providers need to be paid better.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmmm

New Jersey has Mobile Intensive Care Unit
Hawaii has Mobile Intensive Care Technician
Israel (Magden David Adom) has Mobile Intensive Care Paramedics on MICUs
Kansas has Mobile Intensive Care Paramedic
Victoria has Mobile Intensive Care Ambulance [Paramedic]
Queensland and NSW both have Intensive Care Paramedic
New Zealand has had Intensive Care Paramedic nationwide from Q1/10

I mean if that's not cool right there I dno what is


----------



## SeeNoMore (Apr 12, 2010)

I got into medic school for all the wrong reasons, because it looked cool and I wanted to be able to intubate give cardiac drugs etc. "Save lives" or whatever not that I expect that now. I have read reports from the gathering of eagles etc and I am really trying to get past that and focus on education and doing what's best for the patient even if it means making their drive to the hospital less frightening and keeping all the tools in the bag. 

I am hoping Paramedics on the street are something like the folks on this forum, intelligent and dedicated to the profession. Most I have spoken with seem very hesitant to accept change of any kind, or consider whether it is warranted. And medic students? My god it's like the worst parts of being around (some) EMTs on crack. Complain about having to read a book, tell war stories about your transport job and add in how much you hate faggots and would never give mouth to mouth to someone with aids and I just feel right at home. 

It's good to see that most people like being a medic though.


----------



## curt (Apr 12, 2010)

To be able to do my very best for the patient. Also, decent pay and the ability to travel to/ work in different states as long as I've got my registry/ am willing to pay licensure fees helps.


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 18, 2010)

Because I did not want to go through 4 years of college and it was cheaper then college


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 18, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Because I did not want to go through 4 years of college and it was cheaper then college


Lovely.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 18, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Lovely.



Yeah no kidding


----------



## piranah (Apr 18, 2010)

I became a medic because if I am going to do something I want to be the best I can be at that specific thing. In my eyes the only way to be the best is to be the highest level with the most training and expertise....Although I am not stopping at Paramedic I love what i do and I am good at it...


----------



## dudemanguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Where I'm at EMT job openings dont exist, it's either paramedic or nothing pretty much. 

Then theres the fact EMTBs arent really allowed to do Sh*t aside from drive an ambulance. They dont even trust us with needles.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 19, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> Where I'm at EMT job openings dont exist, it's either paramedic or nothing pretty much.
> 
> Then theres the fact EMTBs arent really allowed to do Sh*t aside from drive an ambulance. They dont even trust us with needles.



For the most part I wouldn't trust an EMT-B to do more than drive either. All medics sounds like a good system


----------



## firecoins (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't trust medics to drive either.  There is no extra driving training for paramedics than EMTs.


----------



## KillTank (Apr 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> For the most part I wouldn't trust an EMT-B to do more than drive either. All medics sounds like a good system



 +100 I am still weary on them driving too


----------



## esmcdowell (Apr 27, 2010)

I applied for Medic school so i can drive really fast in a flashing, screaming box, ignoring all traffic laws, AND poke people with needles and shove tubes down their throats......but seriously, because I want to save lives, I hate the idea of working in a hospital, and paramedic is the right way to go for that


----------



## 62_derick (Apr 28, 2010)

I wanna become a medic to better help people out and will be entering the program this fall.

Also so I dont have to drive as much cuz at the company I work for medic barely drive and I need to work out my arm tan.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Needles17 said:


> The first time you pull up to a scene and the family or pt looks at you funny because you say "I need to call an ALS unit for you"  you will understand why becoming a paramedic is the way to go.  Especially if your pt is in cardiac arrest.




Umm cardiac arrest is way down on the list of patients that need a paramedic.

Uknown downtime with no bystander CPR (which is the majority) is about as BLS as it gets, save the paramedics for someone they can help.

My advice is always get your degree, become an EMT work some then  if you choose go on to medic school.   Jumping right to medic school with no idea if you are going to even enjoy EMS is ridiculous and could be expensive.


----------



## bbenoit1984 (Apr 28, 2010)

It’s the field I wanted to get into and I might as well go all the way and become a medic


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 29, 2010)

Think of the responses that was posted. Are these the people you want to be rendering medical care to you or your family? 

The intent of why you became and what has occurred may not be the same .. but; many times it may reflect the individual you are. 

This means having and possessing the drive, intillegence, motivation of performing more than general clinical skills (which in reality is very simplistic) associated with the profession. 

We all have seen card carrying members in our profession and unfortunately are not able to remove them as easy as they obtain their cert/license... Hopefully, we will see an increase in litigations and decrease payment structures to ensure quality of those entering and existing programs to properly screen applicants and those that continue in the profession. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Apr 29, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> Think of the responses that was posted. Are these the people you want to be rendering medical care to you or your family?
> 
> The intent of why you became and what has occurred may not be the same .. but; many times it may reflect the individual you are.
> 
> ...



a rare post.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> Think of the responses that was posted. Are these the people you want to be rendering medical care to you or your family?
> 
> The intent of why you became and what has occurred may not be the same .. but; many times it may reflect the individual you are.
> 
> ...




What....I thought you were banned?  Good to see you back Rid!


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 30, 2010)

Chuckles said:


> Because I did not want to go through 4 years of college and it was cheaper then college



I hope you're kidding h34r:


----------



## Stat12Lead (May 26, 2010)

2nd2nun said:


> What makes one decide to go farther and become a Paramedic? What is it that drives you?



I did it out of feeling frustrated and not being able to provide a higher level of care. I felt, I could do more and wanted to challenge myself. It was a lot of hard work going through school and jumping through all of those hoops. In the end, all of the hard work and stress paid off. A few weeks ago ran into the parents of my first field delivery. Their daughter is now 1 and 1/2 yrs. old health and happy. Do it for the challenge and desire of being able to provide a higher level of care. If you do it for the patch on your shoulder of the increase in pay. You run the chance of burning out and becoming that crusty old grumpy medic nobody wants to work with.
Good Luck...


----------



## DrParasite (May 27, 2010)

You know, I have seen people go through medic school.  I have seen horrible EMTs go through medic school.  I have seen horrible people go through medic school.  I have seem miserable EMTs go through medic school, and become miserable medics.  As well as some miserable EMTs go through medic school become happy medics.

Here is why I don't want to become a paramedic:
1) the educational requirements are too low.  some places require a two year degree, others just a certificate.  And now people want to require higher educational requirements, but existing medics either want to be grandfathered under the old rules, or are against any changes.

2) medics can't do much.  If your patient is having a cardiac or resp emergency, then yes, a medic can do a lot.  in my experience, there are many calls that don' require those ALS skills.  Traffic accidents, falls, abdominal pain, EDP, those are just a few of the calls that can be handled by EMTs. Contrary to the belief of many paramedics, 80% of the calls in many systems can be handled by skilled BLS providers using BLS skills (and yes, I have seen the numbers to back that statement up)

3) an all medic system is a poor use of resources.  Paramedics are like trauma surgeons.  They should only work on sick people, so they are extremely good and knowledgeable and experienced at dealing with sick people.  Sending a dual medic unit on a report of toe pain, because a patient stubbed his toe, is not a good use of that medic's training and experience.  Similarly, numerous studies show that a medic on every fire truck, ambulance, and DPW vehicle doesn't benefit patients. Yet, lots of places still want an all ALS system.

4) I want to have a family.  I know many medics who work 2/3/4/5 jobs.  I don't want to work so much, that I have no social life, and can't conceive my future kids, let alone see them grow up.  and I don't want to have to live paycheck to paycheck, because I am choosing to only work 2 jobs.

Now before everyone jumps all over me, let me say this.  I keep threatening my old mentor with going to medic school, and once I pass, will put in to be his new partner.  I  know I can do it, and think it would be fun.  But I don't want to spend 2 years in school to have a job where I am miserable, and dread going into work every day.

I would gladly go to medic school if I could find a program that met the following conditions: I would earn 70 grand a year once I finish school (or after 3 years, when I am considered experienced), I could get a pension that would allow me to retire after 25 years, I could do a 12 hour shift, and not do more than 10 calls, where I am running back to back to back jobs, and where I could have a station to relax in when I am not on an assignment, and where I work in a system that pay for me to complete my CEU classes, as well as provides me with all the tools, equipment and uniforms needed to do my job.

I would also want a system where I could do something else besides work on an ambulance.  after 15 years of doing the same thing over and over, it gets boring.  maybe a lateral transfer to dispatch, special operations, administration, supervision, education, rescue operations, emergency prevention and health and wellness, something besides being on the ambulance answering 911 calls.  many systems don't have this.  and I would want a system where education was valued and encouraged, where I would have my agency pay my tuition to take college classes, and would help me get coverage for my shifts so I could take classes.

I'm looking to get out of EMS not because I don't like what I do, but because the system is broken.  too many use EMS as a stepping stone, often for good reason.  some go on to become RTs, MDs, RNs, or police or firefighters.  But it is rare to find a paramedic who has been doing the job for 20 years, and still is both a good medic and not a little jaded.  Not impossible just rare.  Will I get out in a year, five years, ten years or twenty, I don't know yet.  but I don't see myself staying in EMS full time for the rest of my life.


----------

